# ritchey stem crack



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

was making an adjustment of my bike and noticed an inch long hairline crack in my wcs stem (26.0) running from the handlebar end right along the midline that had penetrated right through. The stem is about 8 months old--anyone else have issues with these stems? Makes me wonder a bit about lightness vs. durability as it's the sort of crack that could have led to a bad crash if it failed during a ride.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Can you return it? I'd try to unless it was over a couple of years old.


----------



## rwbadley (Apr 13, 2002)

stevesbike said:


> was making an adjustment of my bike and noticed an inch long hairline crack in my wcs stem (26.0) running from the handlebar end right along the midline that had penetrated right through. The stem is about 8 months old--anyone else have issues with these stems? Makes me wonder a bit about lightness vs. durability as it's the sort of crack that could have led to a bad crash if it failed during a ride.


A buddy of mine just found a crack in his wcs. It was underneath near the steer tube.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Carbon or Aluminum?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

it was aluminum. I noticed they've now gone to all oversize and have redesigned the faceplate--maybe there was a weakness in the previous design.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I hope you're not riding with that stem any more. If so, don't. It should be eligible for warranty replacement unless you bought new or crashed it. Contact your dealer or Ritchey.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

no worries--as soon as I saw it the chill it caused down my spine was more than enough to toss it into the old parts box.


----------

